# Plant ID



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone help me ID these three plants. 
The first one is mostly green and gets a little red on the tip of it.
Number two is all red with smaller leaves than number one. 
The third one is all green with needle like leaves. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

#1 appears to by a Hygro species, I'm guessing H. polysperma 'Sunset'. I can't really tell what #2 and #3 are from the pics. I would GUESS #2 is a Ludwigia species of some sort and #3 MAY be Mayaca fluviatilis but it is very difficult to tell from the pics. Did you get these from Chris? He may be a little more help


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot Matt, I got the first two from Chris i will check with him to see.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't mean to intrude on your subforum, but I noticed this while scrolling down...

To me, the plants look like:

#1 regular _Hygrophila polysperma_.

#2 _Ludwigia repens_ x _arcuata_ (probably)

#3 _Mayaca fluviatilis_


----------

